# Data Display Tracking, Nummer Zwei



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

So this guy I know - not me, wasn't me - who owns a 2019 Beetle SE, with the Premium Package - again, not me -- was out picking up some lunch (via takeout only). And he - not me - he tells me he drove his beloved Beetle. And it so happens I know the particular chipotle he went to, and we both take the same route home. And it's a neat route.

So you leave the shopping area on to a big wide 3 lane road so it is easy to turn left on, and you drive about 300 yards to a light. The right hand turn is the on ramp to the highway. So the right hand turn goes about 20 feet and then goes around a pretty severe curve to get aligned with the highway. The curve is so severe - even though entrance is stopped by a light - that it is banked. So you naturally keep the car at low, sub 20, speeds around that severe U turn - then ... 










.
​... then you are offered this 1,000 yard, straight as an arrow on ramp for the highway. It's the greatest. And it used to be, in my state - don't know if its still true - that an on ramp is a quantum place where you are not part of a city street nor are you actually on the state road, so (or so said the driving school instructor) you can't actually get a speeding ticket on an onramp. So I zoom there.

And this guy reports, that when he zoomed there, he had on his data display his instantaneous mpg rate. I actually don't use this. I keep it on the compass, which I think is the coolest thing. But this guy had his mpg_i _ on while zooming on this on ramp. And he was surprised to see, as he hit the gas harder, and his Beetle went from Budack to normal Turbo, the mpg go to 16.1 ... 13.8 ... 10.6 ... then ... *7.2!*











_
... another known German gas guzzler ... 
_


.
​And this surprised my friend. And it surprised me. So ... 

- What's the lowest you've seen your mpg rate go, in a normal situation?Starting from a Stop sign doesn't count.​- How low do you think it will go when this engine gets the _APR Stage 11 Mars Orbital Tune_? Or even just the Stage 1?Low again being normal cruising, then ... _STOMP!_​--- Will it hit zero?
--- Will it show zero? Or revert back to the dashes?​
Feel free to do a few test runs and report your burn rates here.
Actual rates below 5 mpg automatically enter you in our *Take Erin Heatherton To Dinner* contest.











(certain restrictions apply)
​
.

Peace and good health to you all.​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Is this contest open to beetles equipped with the Gen 1 EA888 TSI?
If so, what's the parameters? Like do I need to be in or above a certain gear and at a certain speed? (I'm sure crawling in 1st gear and then stabbing the gas will knock the MPGs down well into single digits for mpgi)

Not sure when I'll be able to test, NYS is pending a "Stay At Home" order, but when that's lifted, I'm gonna put some miles back on my bug.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*Update*:

Dinner Entry License Agreement:

1)Zoom track must be level.(_going uphill is cheating_)​2)Vehicle must be 1)going at least 25 mph and 2)not be at full throttle when zoom begins.(_standing starts are cheating_)​3)Automatic transmission cars can not be in sport mode.(_forcing high revs is cheating_)​4)Manual transmission cars can not be in 1st gear when zoom begins.(_forcing high revs is cheating_)​5)Manual transmission cars must shift below 3,750 rpms.(_forcing high revs is cheating_)​6)Trunk must be empty; passenger must be under 150 pounds.(_skewing power/weight ratio is cheating_)​7)Any turbo may enter. Any non-turbo may enter.(_please report your Beetle year, engine size {and engine _model_, if available}_)​8)Tuned turbos compete in a separate class.(_please report if you are tuned, by whom and how_)​9)Run reports are stated with the (lowest) mpg value attained on the run and the Beetle speed at that reading.(_I attained 9.6 mpgs at 53 mph._)​10) (_to be determined_)
11) (_to be determined_)​
.










.

Ms. Heatherton insists on only dining with people who respect the law.
So ... don't try to feel lucky.
​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.

On my friend's route today, I got my mpg's to *7.1* at a speed of _58_ mph.​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Is this contest open to beetles equipped with the Gen 1 EA888 TSI?
> If so, what's the parameters? Like do I need to be in or above a certain gear and at a certain speed? (I'm sure crawling in 1st gear and then stabbing the gas will knock the MPGs down well into single digits for mpgi)
> 
> Not sure when I'll be able to test, NYS is pending a "Stay At Home" order, but when that's lifted, I'm gonna put some miles back on my bug.​



Just after my own run today, it occurred to me I needed to add more clarity to this offering.

.










.

(_Please see above/below and the _Dinner Entry License Agreement.) 


Yes, your Gen 1 TSI can enter.
Any turbo can enter.
(_I am already expecting the Gen 3B to again be the non-championship variant, this time in the gas guzzler event._)

Good questions.​
.

Thanks for your response.​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Awesome, and good rule list!! Don't want any cheaters. 

I'll be curious to see how this all turns out. My hunch is that the Gen 1 tsi will likely be less efficient, since it is in the performance (read: not focused on fuel economy) variant beetles, BUT I genuinely do not know. The Gen 3B's could have a trick up their sleeve giving them better fuel efficiency when driven gently and worse fuel efficiency when enduring zoom conditions...


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Awesome, and good rule list!! Don't want any cheaters.
> 
> I'll be curious to see how this all turns out. My hunch is that the Gen 1 tsi will likely be less efficient, since it is in the performance (read: not focused on fuel economy) variant beetles, BUT I genuinely do not know. The Gen 3B's could have a trick up their sleeve giving them better fuel efficiency when driven gently and worse fuel efficiency when enduring zoom conditions...​



In reverse order ...
- I feel the 3B has three distinct advantages, and none of those is pure _STOMP!_ gas guzzling. But one can hope.
- Yes, *The Enforcer* of this thread does not like cheating.​_
_
Thanks for responding.​


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Ah, the things car enthusiasts will do to pass the time and be competitive!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Ah, the things car enthusiasts will do to pass the time and be competitive! ​



I didn't write this as a competition, but more as a reclamation ...









​


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

(Might have to hit HD setting in lower corner for clearest view)


WOT, 3rd gear (in Drive), 80 mph, 6,000 rpm, 5.0 mpg (just shy of the "take Erin to dinner threshold" :sly: ).
2017 GTI 2.0 with Cobb Stage 1 tune.
Performed in _Mexico_ so as not to violate any local ordinances.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> (deleted stuff)
> 
> WOT, 3rd gear (in Drive), 80 mph, 6,000 rpm, 5.0 mpg (just shy of the "take Erin to dinner threshold" :sly: ).
> 2017 GTI 2.0 with Cobb Stage 1 tune.
> Performed in _Mexico_ so as not to violate any local ordinances.​



Video evidence, nice touch.
Erin's agent relays these questions: are you saying1)your GTI is automatic and
2)it naturally "stayed" in 3rd gear all the way up to 80?
3)your tune minimizes the dangers of "redlining" (6,000 rpms)?
4)was the _Mexico_ testbed flat?








​
.
​I'll have to research the "Cobb" tune.

Thanks for running and responding.​


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

NewBeatle said:


> Video evidence, nice touch.
> Erin's agent relays these questions: are you saying1)your GTI is automatic and
> 2)it naturally "stayed" in 3rd gear all the way up to 80?
> 3)your tune minimizes the dangers of "redlining" (6,000 rpms)?
> ...


Yes, my GTI is automatic and under full throttle shifts in D around 6500 rpm. The tune doesn't change the shift points as it's not a tune for the transmission (but a TCU tune is available to change shift points and behavior and clamping force of the DSG). Mexico was flat, but a bit bumpy.

Cobb makes the Accessport which they didn't develop for the Beetle, unfortunately. It's essentially an APR like tune but with a plug in device that allows you to monitor and log many data points. This then opens the door for custom tunes that are unique to your particular vehicle and modifications. It can also be flashed at home and change the different tunes on your own. Finally, it can be removed from the car completely and sold in the used market (unlike an APR tune). It will still flag the car by VW as being tuned (even after it's been removed) to void the powertrain warranty, though. I've not had any issues with it, and have had no problems with APR tunes either in the past.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Yes, my GTI is automatic and under full throttle shifts in D around 6500 rpm. The tune doesn't change the shift points as it's not a tune for the transmission (but a TCU tune is available to change shift points and behavior and clamping force of the DSG). Mexico was flat, but a bit bumpy.
> 
> Cobb makes the Accessport which they didn't develop for the Beetle, unfortunately. It's essentially an APR like tune but with a plug in device that allows you to monitor and log many data points. This then opens the door for custom tunes that are unique to your particular vehicle and modifications. It can also be flashed at home and change the different tunes on your own. Finally, it can be removed from the car completely and sold in the used market (unlike an APR tune). It will still flag the car by VW as being tuned (even after it's been removed) to void the powertrain warranty, though. I've not had any issues with it, and have had no problems with APR tunes either in the past.



So, just to be clear, your GTI is setup from the factory to routinely redline at full throttle?_Is there some note or paragraph in the manual discussing this, warning about this, offering comfort to owners about this?
Do you have a personal view on the 6000 redline of your tachometer?
_​


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

If you watch the video above, you can see it shift around 6500. I think actual redline is 6800 from what I've read. The gear shift indicator in the upper corner shows "D". It might shift a little higher in Sport mode, but I haven't checked. I'll have to take the wife's 2019 out for an errand and see what it does.

Granted, I don't go full throttle every time I drive the car, but my outlook is that going up to redline is within the established parameters to operate as designated by the manufacturer.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> If you watch the video above, you can see it shift around 6500. I think actual redline is 6800 from what I've read. The gear shift indicator in the upper corner shows "D". It might shift a little higher in Sport mode, but I haven't checked. I'll have to take the wife's 2019 out for an errand and see what it does.
> 
> Granted, I don't go full throttle every time I drive the car, but my outlook is that going up to redline is within the established parameters to operate as designated by the manufacturer.​



If you watch the video above, you can see that your actual redline is 6,000 rpms.{cuz, yunno, that's where your redline actually is
(cuz, yunno, there's an actual red line there on your GTI's tach)
_couldn't resist_
​}​
/

(another discussion of engine breakin tabled to another time)

Thanks for responding.
​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.

In a stunning underdog performance, my Gen 3B{[email protected]} delivered *3.8* mpgs at _43 mph_.{ Rival mechanics immediately stormed track officials demanding a second run. }
{ Chants of 'T - D - I - TWO' were heard all over the grandstand. }​
.
.









​
.

Amazing, and completely unexpected.​


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

NewBeatle said:


> If you watch the video above, you can see that your actual redline is 6,000 rpms.{cuz, yunno, that's where your redline actually is
> (cuz, yunno, there's an actual red line there on your GTI's tach)
> _couldn't resist_
> ​}​
> ...


It's rather vague on the GTI, because it's a half red section from 6,000 to 7250 if you look closely. On older cars, that would've been yellow/orange indicating, "Hey pal, you should shift like right now". Full "Red-Line" on the tach begins at 7250. It's not really worth running beyond 6500 on these motors anyway as they make their torque peak relatively low in the RPM range.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

NewBeatle said:


> In a stunning underdog performance, my Gen 3B{[email protected]} delivered *3.8* mpgs at _43 mph_​


You win an appetizer with Erin!  Was this under full throttle and in 2nd gear when in Drive, for example?


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

I don't have any photographic proof, but, onramp, 2nd gear, 25 mph dig (about 2500 rpm) and shifting before 3500, I did see the display go to 5.0 mpg_i

Finally took the bug out for a rip, decided to see what would happen when floored. 

And Dan's right, VWs as of late have a "partial" redline and then a "full" redline. Perfect example is the display in a 2013 beetle, you can see some red appearat around 6k rpm, but doesn't become solid red until somewhere past 7k (I don't know the specifics, I'm usually shifting at 5750 cause there is justnothing up past that for these gen 1 TSIs on a stock tune.)


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> You win an appetizer with Erin!  Was this under full throttle and in 2nd gear when in Drive, for example?​



To be perfectly candid, I was so stunned by what I was seeing that I didn't notice where my automatic was in the gearing. I had taken the route before, and after reading your post, thought I would never get anywhere near 5, so I was just zooming for fun when - _*wait!* what's going on here?_ I know the tachometer wasn't on fire, nor the transmission locked in a lower gear. All seemed normal with my *zoom!* challenged 3B(_[email protected]_) engine. I was honestly surprised at the *7.1* & *7.2* from before, and thought that would be my natural minimum. Yunno, maybe if I stomped my foot through the floorboard I could get in the high 6's. The whole thing was (a very over used word, but applies here) surreal.

I'll be back there sometime this week and will see if I can at all duplicate what happened.

Thanks for responding.​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> It's rather vague on the GTI, because it's a half red section from 6,000 to 7250 if you look closely. On older cars, that would've been yellow/orange indicating, "Hey pal, you should shift like right now". Full "Red-Line" on the tach begins at 7250. It's not really worth running beyond 6500 on these motors anyway as they make their torque peak relatively low in the RPM range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I did look closely, and see the half thickness red band at 6,000 which gets thicker around 7,250.
Apologies (_though I was mostly joking._)

Although I'd need to do an A/B comparison to be sure, I'm thinking that I find the tri-color (black/white/red as both warning and meltdown) scheme more subtly appealing than with a fourth yellow.

Again, apologies.​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> I don't have any photographic proof, but, onramp, 2nd gear, 25 mph dig (about 2500 rpm) and shifting before 3500, I did see the display go to 5.0 mpg_i
> 
> Finally took the bug out for a rip, decided to see what would happen when floored.
> 
> And Dan's right, VWs as of late have a "partial" redline and then a "full" redline. Perfect example is the display in a 2013 beetle, you can see some red appearat around 6k rpm, but doesn't become solid red until somewhere past 7k (I don't know the specifics, I'm usually shifting at 5750 cause there is justnothing up past that for these gen 1 TSIs on a stock tune.)​



So, to be clear: you were in 2nd gear, starting your run at 25 mph at 2500 rpm, you stomped on it and before shifting into 3rd ~3,500 rpms, you saw your display hit 5.0 ?

And ... jeez, I really baby my engines. With all the manuals I've ever had, I can probably count on one hand how many times I've shifted above 4,000 (or even 3,750). And that includes a 1973 VW Camper (no tach - but you can tell). 


.










.

... I loved driving that thing, with its great big horizontal bus steering wheel,
and absolutely nothing in front of you and your windshield.​


People are so different.

Thanks for the test run and report.​


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Yes, that's correct. 25 mph roll, then floor it in 2nd gear, shifted at (or about) 3500 rpm. In 2nd, at wide open, it was 5 mpg_i. The moment I grabbed 3rd, that jumped to 7.2. 

99.9 times out of 100, I'm shifting WAY before redline. Like usually at 3k tops. I just took my bug out to let her stretch her legs some, after sitting for a week. And when I do that, I notice that there's this surge of boost and torque down low, a good strong pull to about 5k, and then it just starts becoming more noise than passing power. Usually, my spirited driving is shifting between 3k and 4k, cause then I start at 2500 in the next gear, which is the heart of boost for my bug. 
My mechanical sympathy does nag at me when I have the engine up that high, but I figure if the engineers designed the car with a 7k redline, it should be able to rev to 7k once in a blue moon...


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

NewBeatle said:


> Yes, I did look closely, and see the half thickness red band at 6,000 which gets thicker around 7,250.
> Apologies (_though I was mostly joking._)
> 
> Although I'd need to do an A/B comparison to be sure, I'm thinking that I find the tri-color (black/white/red as both warning and meltdown) scheme more subtly appealing than with a fourth yellow.
> ...


You'll want to avoid using the term "half thickness" when you're out with Erin... :laugh: No apologies necessary, as I wasn't taken aback by anything you said, but thanks anyway.

I'm a firm believer in the "Italian Tuneup" on these cars with direct injection. Since no fuel cleans the valves, getting it hot and revved up is about the best way to blow out the carbon without taking things apart. I've appraised thousands of cars, and the ones driven by gentle pedal types (like grandma going to church and bingo) always bog down and then finally blow out some carbon deposits when it finally gets full throttle up to redline a few times. I've watched several cars blow out smoke from the exhaust the first time they went full throttle after thousands of miles of gentle driving, and then perform normally after that.

Seriously, a few times a week of getting up to redline won't kill your car, and you may just find it beneficial to your soul as well.  If you were an athlete, would you stay in peak condition by just walking around your house, or would you need to sprint once in awhile?


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> ( _... deleted stuff ... _ )
> 
> Seriously, a few times a week of getting up to redline won't kill your car, and you may just find it beneficial to your soul as well.  If you were an athlete, would you stay in peak condition by just walking around your house, or would you need to sprint once in awhile? ​



This merges a brief discussion I alluded to earlier, but did not present. There is a commonly held point of view among experts that says it is important during the breakin period (which I'm not sure I did on my Beetle) that says you should a)not go on long trips with long periods of time at the same engine rpms (like highway with cruise), and
b)you should run your engine up to higher revs to score the deeper parts of the cylinders.​
So ... though I don't see myself going up to "pre-redline" anytime soon, it does make sense -- and I should probably do it before my engine gets much past her current 3,000 miles -- for me to push the engine somewhere near 5,000 - _or beyond._

Lastly, I've been doing sprints all my life. And then just this last November, after I had not run for about 2 months, with no actual training event, my right achilles started to get stiff, and I believe I have a partial tear there. So I'm looking at maybe not being able to really run anymore. I used to be able to fly, and I miss it. So, yes -- sprints are good for the heart. A good application to the engine also.

Thanks for responding.​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*RedLines*:


.










.
​As one can see, the Beetle tach has a more noticeable, yet still color restrained, engine flameout 3 flag warning system. Though, again, what exactly it is trying to express remains a mystery. Unlike the GTI, does the Gen 3{_[email protected]_} engine suffer significant trauma at 6,500 rpms? Is death guaranteed at ~8,200 rpms? Does VW guarantee life after death beyond that? All very mysterious.

But one thing _*is*_ certain, and so, as a public service, I remind everyone, in all cases, and certainly in mpg test runs; the following event is not a desired outcome.


.









​
.


_
... stay thirsty, my friends.
_​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*Two Items:*


1)On a warmer day on Saturday I took my baby out for a drive, going the usual way to the highway. With the warmer weather, the engine oil showed some actual temperature (~130) at the foot of an onramp, stopped at a light. So I was stopped. In addition, this ramp goes up perhaps a 100 yard slightly uphill grade. I resolved to floor my Beetle. To my complete surprise I could not get the mpg*i* below 6.1 -- very strange how I got my previous run results. I did not stomp my foot through the floorboard on that run, which was on a totally flat straightaway. Odd.

2)Encouraged by **Dan00** and by my own "break in period" recollections, I decided to run out the rpms on my engine twice. Both times - above 5,000 - I was struck by how smooth and calm my Beetle was under this load. The engine didn't get insanely loud, nor did the car start to have a "jittery, small car ride" type nervous breakdown. Further, one time I did this accelerating (getting up to 5,900 before it shifted - I think into 5th). The first time though I did it on the highway with the sport/manual shifter engaged. I held the car at 5,100 rpms for almost a mile. And apropos of this thread, I was shocked to find that going roughly 55 mph at 5,100 rpms, my Beetle still was getting 19.2 mpg. Virtually 20, at insanely high revs for a sustained period. Those Germans ... they know what they are doing. I love this car.


{ _I really want APR to deliver their Gen 3B tune._ }​


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

NewBeatle said:


> *Two Items:*
> 
> 
> 1)On a warmer day on Saturday I took my baby out for a drive, going the usual way to the highway. With the warmer weather, the engine oil showed some actual temperature (~130) at the foot of an onramp, stopped at a light. So I was stopped. In addition, this ramp goes up perhaps a 100 yard slightly uphill grade. I resolved to floor my Beetle. To my complete surprise I could not get the mpg*i* below 6.1 -- very strange how I got my previous run results. I did not stomp my foot through the floorboard on that run, which was on a totally flat straightaway. Odd.
> ...


Good job on giving your car a proper Italian tuneup! 

I drove my wife's Beetle to the store for some essential items the other day. Beer (hazy IPA) and ice cream (Salted Caramel Pretzel) is still essential to my sanity, anyway.  Following NB's method of getting a low reading, I also got a 4.x something with perhaps 3/4 throttle. Full throttle didn't give the lowest results, oddly enough. My hypothesis on this is that at lower RPM in a higher gear, giving just enough throttle to not downshift actually puts more load/strain on the engine than letting it run freely at full throttle up to redline. I don't know that it matters in the grand scheme of things, but just adding it to the thread as a similar result. At least our cars are running similarly, which can provide some peace of mind.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Good job on giving your car a proper Italian tuneup!
> 
> I drove my wife's Beetle to the store for some essential items the other day. Beer (hazy IPA) and ice cream (Salted Caramel Pretzel) is still essential to my sanity, anyway.  Following NB's method of getting a low reading, I also got a 4.x something with perhaps 3/4 throttle.  Full throttle didn't give the lowest results, oddly enough. My hypothesis on this is that at lower RPM in a higher gear, giving just enough throttle to not downshift actually puts more load/strain on the engine than letting it run freely at full throttle up to redline. I don't know that it matters in the grand scheme of things, but just adding it to the thread as a similar result. At least our cars are running similarly, which can provide some peace of mind.
> ​





Seems those German propulsion scientists ...

.











.

... saw value in having a light touch on the throttle.

​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

After a month of inactivity, here is a simple update.

I have taken my Beetle out on my predetermined test track four or five times since my last report. Upon encountering the track each time I thought of this post and thought ... "_Why not?_". And each time I could not get my rate *below 6*. Let alone the mandatory dinner and dancing 5 ... and never even near below 4. Even when the rpms were locked in because of accelerator pressure (_sport mode is cheating_, if you recall), and my Beetle, with great traction and stability approached triple digit MPHs ... 7.1 ... 7.3 ... 6.8 ... 7.7 .

So my *3.8* remains both strange and miraculous.

But it was very cool that my Beetle hits MDP around 91 mph, then the ride smooths right out all the way up to ... well, wherever I took it.​
The Beetle is a great car.
​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.

Returning to the original test track, and remembering to make a run, my Gen 3B{[email protected]} delivered *4.6* mpgs at _48 mph_.{ Again, I did not _stomp!_ my foot through the floorboard, but rather gave a firm steady push to the throttle. }
{ My Beetle definitely has some *magic sweet spot* of moderation which yields the highest fuel use & fastest acceleration. }
{ My Beetle was up above 70 MPH before I even knew it. _Smooth and zooming._ }​
.
.









​

( from an article about The Beetle hitting *205 MPH* ) xxxxxxxx xxxxxxx ​
.
.

Hadn't been below 6.0 in many weeks, so this one was again completely unexpected.​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.

On a lark, and late in the acceleration (at least above 45mph), and on a ramp that went _downhill_, I decided to give my Beetle a little run and my Gen 3B{[email protected]} delivered *4.7* (then 4.8) mpgs at _52 mph_.{ Again, I did not _stomp!_ my foot through the floorboard, but rather gave a firm steady push to the throttle. }
{ Again, there seems to be some *magic sweet spot* of moderation which yields the highest fuel use & fastest acceleration. }
{ My Beetle walked right up to 85 MPH before I even knew it. _Smooth and zooming._ }​
.
.











​

( _hadn't thought about this for a few weeks, but the results - Bing! below 5.0! - were unexpected_ ) xxxxxxxx xxxxxxx ​
.
.

​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

At a stoplight, heading into a single lane on ramp, I outran a BMW X5 and got to *3.7* mpgs at 49 mph.{ _Again, I did not slam the gas pedal through the firewall. Moderate aggressive acceleration._ }
{ (those Germans) }​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Saturday, did the definitive *Gen 3B*{_izzaro_} test:At my usual test track, I went under 5 mph around the first tight curve, then stepped my foot through the floorboard at the jump, and the car never got below *5.2* mpgs . Not even as it tried to wind out the rpms in the first two gears. Very strange computer control.
​
In my view this implies that you are never going to get max power out of this engine when you really want it. The driver is always going to have to be some restrained, precision throttle manager; a process which, by its very nature, is counter intuitive to throttle responsiveness and the overall *Zoom!* factor.
​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Duplicated the trip directly above: slow around the curve, below 10 mph, then kick a hole through the firewall._Test #1:_ lowest reading was 6.1 mpg.
_Trip #2:_ lowest reading was *4.3* mpg (_with a 5.6, 5.2 and a 4.9_)​
Very strange.
I'd love to get more data from non-Gen 3B{_izarro_} engines - especially the princely _Gen 3_ *1.8T* .​


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

Tried doing this about six times but only recorded the last three. 
The ambient temp was between 88 and 90 degrees. The oil temp was 208 degrees and the coolant temp was 195. Each run was started at about 60 mph on a straight away and level highway. The first two runs topped out at 5.6 and 5.7, respectively. The third was 5.8. The last three topped at 5.9, each. The first two runs I tried not to stomp on the pedal but quickly increase the pressure on the pedal and increase the speed. The remaining runs I just stomped on the gas and went with it. 

https://vimeo.com/452674458
https://vimeo.com/452674110

Here's a shot of my 'vert.
https://hosting.photobucket.com/ima...peg?width=450&height=278&fit=bounds&crop=fill


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

lacr2000 said:


> Tried doing this about six times but only recorded the last three.
> The ambient temp was between 88 and 90 degrees. The oil temp was 208 degrees and the coolant temp was 195. Each run was started at about 60 mph on a straight away and level highway. The first two runs topped out at 5.6 and 5.7, respectively. The third was 5.8. The last three topped at 5.9, each. The first two runs I tried not to stomp on the pedal but quickly increase the pressure on the pedal and increase the speed. The remaining runs I just stomped on the gas and went with it.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/452674458
> ...


Sharp looking convertible!! Love the way those Final Edition bugs looked, especially with the 18in Turbine wheels and that Stonewashed Blue Metallic...


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Sharp looking convertible!! Love the way those Final Edition bugs looked, especially with the 18in Turbine wheels and that Stonewashed Blue Metallic...


Thank you! It definitely is a unique color. Since I purchased her late last year, I've only seen one other on the road; as compared to multiple sightings of the other colors available.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

lacr2000 said:


> Tried doing this about six times but only recorded the last three.
> The ambient temp was between 88 and 90 degrees. The oil temp was 208 degrees and the coolant temp was 195. Each run was started at about 60 mph on a straight away and level highway. The first two runs topped out at 5.6 and 5.7, respectively. The third was 5.8. The last three topped at 5.9, each. The first two runs I tried not to stomp on the pedal but quickly increase the pressure on the pedal and increase the speed. The remaining runs I just stomped on the gas and went with it.



Hi ...

Thanks for running those tests and contributing to the thread.
If you found it all enjoyable, you could make a few runs gliding (or minimal throttle) around 25 mph, and then accelerating in the two modes you described. It didn't surprise me at all that you "bottomed out" at the numbers you did, given that you started at 60 mph. Even at my lowest runs, once I get above 55 or so, the mpg's leapt up to another level - always 5.5+ - and faraway from my record low.

Also, if you return, I'd be interested in your impressions about this particular behavior of our Budack (or Gen 3B{_iizzaro_}) engines.

Thanks again.​


----------

